

Tell HN: Biology.Net, coming soon - FiReaNG3L

Any Pubmed / Medline users out here?<p>I just put up the 'Coming soon' page for my next website, http://biology.net<p>It's gonna be a Pubmed clone with a twist - personalized recommendations, just like on Netlfix. You rate papers you like as you find them and the engine will recommend what you should read next.<p>If you know of any student in biology / life science related fields, or any Pubmed.com users, feel free to tell them about it, the site should be live in the next few months!<p>Even if you're not a life scientist or a physician, I'd like to have your opinion on the general design, logo, loading time, or anything else you can think of :)
======
sarkozy
I don't think any of these papers should be behind a paywall in the first
place. But that's another matter.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
It's getting better with the NIH forcing the deposit of a free to access
version of a paper if public money has been spent on it, Pubmed Central is
getting quite large.

